# 97Path - Evap Vent Control Valve/O Ring



## LoveMyPath (May 31, 2005)

I have been trying desperately to find this part outside of the dealership? Is it possible? Does anyone know where I can purchase these parts outside of the dealership? Please help...my service engine light has been on for about a year and I am getting crap for gas mileage! I love my Path...but the light is starting to drive me nuts!

Also, does anyone know an easy way to shut the check engine light off without having to take it into the dealer?

Thanks!


----------



## lewisnc100 (Apr 25, 2003)

Got mine from www.everythingnissan.com for under $30. Unfortunately unless you are really lucky, you usually have to replace the canister at the same time, another $60. There were two different canister and valve parts for 97 pathfinders depending on manufacture date. If you replace both valve and canister together I'd go with the newer parts. Post back if you need part numbers.

You can easily shut off the check engine light by using the diagnostic mode selector screw on top of the PCM (search for past posts) or disconnect the battery for a while.


----------



## LoveMyPath (May 31, 2005)

lewisnc100 said:


> Got mine from www.everythingnissan.com for under $30. Unfortunately unless you are really lucky, you usually have to replace the canister at the same time, another $60. There were two different canister and valve parts for 97 pathfinders depending on manufacture date. If you replace both valve and canister together I'd go with the newer parts. Post back if you need part numbers.
> 
> You can easily shut off the check engine light by using the diagnostic mode selector screw on top of the PCM (search for past posts) or disconnect the battery for a while.



I would love to have the part numbers if you have them!! Thank you so much for your help! :banana:


----------



## lewisnc100 (Apr 25, 2003)

97 Pathfinders with a mfg. date before 4/97 used vent control valve 14935-54U06 and canister 14950-1S717. 97 Pathfinders with a mfg. date after 4/97 used vent control valve 14935-54U04 and canister 14950-1S718.

Ironically the older parts are much more expensive, so I would recommend replacing both the valve and the canister with the newer parts (14935-54U04 and 14950-1S718). If you don't replace both parts at the same time you will need to be careful to match the right valve to the right canister.


----------



## LoveMyPath (May 31, 2005)

lewisnc100 said:


> 97 Pathfinders with a mfg. date before 4/97 used vent control valve 14935-54U06 and canister 14950-1S717. 97 Pathfinders with a mfg. date after 4/97 used vent control valve 14935-54U04 and canister 14950-1S718.
> 
> Ironically the older parts are much more expensive, so I would recommend replacing both the valve and the canister with the newer parts (14935-54U04 and 14950-1S718). If you don't replace both parts at the same time you will need to be careful to match the right valve to the right canister.



Thank you again!!!


----------



## LoveMyPath (May 31, 2005)

lewisnc100 said:


> 97 Pathfinders with a mfg. date before 4/97 used vent control valve 14935-54U06 and canister 14950-1S717. 97 Pathfinders with a mfg. date after 4/97 used vent control valve 14935-54U04 and canister 14950-1S718.
> 
> Ironically the older parts are much more expensive, so I would recommend replacing both the valve and the canister with the newer parts (14935-54U04 and 14950-1S718). If you don't replace both parts at the same time you will need to be careful to match the right valve to the right canister.



Do you know...does the canister or the valve come with the O ring...or does that need to be ordered seperately?


----------



## Ironchild (May 11, 2005)

If the vent valve goes into the canister, it comes with the oring on it. If the valve mounts flush to the outside of the canister then you need it seperately. This is how I have seen it at the dealership. Check for loose charcoal when you remove the canister also. I had it on my 97 and seen it on 4 other pathys where the canister leaked charcoal into the lines going all the way to the valve in the engine compartment. If this has happened, get out an air gun, disconnect lines at both ends, and blow the crap out. Have fun!



LoveMyPath said:


> Do you know...does the canister or the valve come with the O ring...or does that need to be ordered seperately?


----------



## lewisnc100 (Apr 25, 2003)

The old design had the o-ring on the canister. The new design has the o-ring on the vent control valve so if you order both of the newer parts it will be on the valve.


----------



## LoveMyPath (May 31, 2005)

lewisnc100 said:


> The old design had the o-ring on the canister. The new design has the o-ring on the vent control valve so if you order both of the newer parts it will be on the valve.



I was reading my Haynes and it is showing the Evap Vent Control Valve is different from the Purge Control Valve (which is the part number I was given). Am I looking at this thing wrong...I even double checked with a friend (VW mechanic...not a Nissan mechanic) and he feels the same about the schematic that Haynes has provided! I just want to make sure I am buying the right parts before I invest $100+ on them.

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## lewisnc100 (Apr 25, 2003)

Yes the Vent Control Valve is different from the Purge Control Valve. But the part# in my previous post is for the vent control valve. You might see different descriptions on different Nissan parts sites, but that part# is still a vent control valve. I think when I ordered that # from everythingnissan.com they had it listed wrong as well, but the part# is what matters.


----------



## LoveMyPath (May 31, 2005)

lewisnc100 said:


> Yes the Vent Control Valve is different from the Purge Control Valve. But the part# in my previous post is for the vent control valve. You might see different descriptions on different Nissan parts sites, but that part# is still a vent control valve. I think when I ordered that # from everythingnissan.com they had it listed wrong as well, but the part# is what matters.



PERFECT!!! Thanks...that is good news!! I'll be ordering those today!!! Much appreciated! :thumbup:


----------



## cmnalo (Oct 16, 2007)

*Replaced vent control valve and canister still have problems*

My early model '99 Pathifnder poped these codes (P0440 & P1448). I replaced the charcoal canister and the vent control valve. I than cleared the codes but after taking a drive the codes came up again, same ones. Any suggestions on where to go next. When I removed the old parts I didn't see any charcoal in the system and I don't believe that the old canister was bad. Could the EVAP presure sensor cause this problem. Any suggestions.
Thanks,
Chris


----------

